# New IVF method gives 40% more chance of success: Lab mimics conditions in the



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

womb.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2108446/New-IVF-method-gives-40-chance-success-Lab-mimics-conditions-womb.html

Crikey! I'm interested. Has anyone on FF had the benefit of this (at the Newcastle Fertility Centre). Says they also use it in Thailand, I know which I'd choose 

/links


----------



## Sarah Anne (May 14, 2011)

Hope this is rolled out across UK clinics soon then!!


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

This one really bothers me because just had 2 failed ICSI at this clinic, and this didn't get mentioned at all :/


----------



## Sarah Anne (May 14, 2011)

Jennyes that seems odd - unless they just use the procedure as normal procedure and just don't mention it - although you would think they would advertise the fact...  Do they not mention it on their website?


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

No there's nothing on the website, they've never mentioned it and they told us our chances were about 30% which is the UK success rate I believe.
I'm thinking maybe because it is research, they only do it on certain couples? We are switching clinics now anyway. Just seems odd.


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

Liverpool Women's were advertising something like this when I went last week,you had to ask for your treatment to use this system though. It'll probably be ages before it's rolled out for everyone


----------



## claremc (Mar 30, 2012)

I used this for my last cycle at Care Manchester it's called an embryoscope there. It cost an additional £750 and TBH I don't think it made much difference, I only had a 3 day transfer as only 3 embies to go with so whether or not it helps to get them to day 5 I don't know. 

The only novelty is that I got a nice little 15 second video clip of my embies as they progressed to 8 cells but the treatment failed so I don't think I would pay the extra again xxx


----------

